# Kitten peeing on blankets....



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I had a question for everyone. My kitten that I have had now for 3 weeks will pee in the litter box if I bring her to it and will poop there to. But any other time she seems to pee on any blankets or material I leave around and I was told by the owner of the house it needs to stop because she does not want the house to smell like pee. She knows the litter box is behind the baby gate which she can easily slip through. Ive seen her slip the gate many times. Shes been peeing on that blanket now for 4 days straight and I only noticed when I picked it up to wash it and instead am just throwing it out. I cannot have a kitten that pees every where but her litter box. Suggestions? Vet says shes healthy and theres no medical reason for it. The litter both litter boxes are cleaned daily and the other cats use them fine...just her


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

How old is kitten? If she's under 4 months, that's not super uncommon to have accidents. With my foster batches, they all start out with a crate and blankets, but almost invariably they end up peeing on the blankets and I have to remove them (the blankets). Are the blankets on the floor when she pees on them? Laundry (towels, blankets, etc) seem like good places to "bury" stuff for kittens. 

Also, you mentioned other cats in the household. How is her relationship with them? That is, do any of them pick on her, or is she afraid of them? Is she nervous in general? Any of those things could make her unable to get to the litter box.

Also, how many litter boxes are in the house? The general rule is there should be one per cat, plus one extra (so 2 cats would mean 3 litter boxes). If possible, try putting a litter box near the area where the blanket was when she peed on it.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Any object they have peed on should be washed with a product like Natures Miracle to get the enzymes out. I wash any blanket or towel etc that's been peed on with vinegar first then put it thru the wash cycle with a bit of Natures Miracle in the load.

Its good that the kitten was vet checked for UTI and gotten a clean bill of health so you know its a behavior problem. Make the litter box as easy to get to as possible. Later when they are using box regularly you can move it to a location that is best for you. I would start using Kitten Attract litter by Dr Elsey and put a feliway *plug in* by the litter box. I don't subscribe to the idea of one extra box per count of cats in the house. I presently have 5 cats and three boxes. Ive had up to 16 fosters and cant do 17 boxes and they managed fine with the boxes I provided. I kept them cleaned out several times a day.My fosters go thru a cat door to get to their cat boxes. They do just fine.

Sometimes when a cat is peeing when it hasn't in the past it can be because it is stressed about something. kittens will have occasional accidents because they are playing and don't want to stop and will go near where they are playing. That doesn't last forever. Its a stage.

Check Dr Elsey's tip page on his website for more ideas and home products to use.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If she's that little she may not be able to hold it to travel to the box if it's far. Perhaps add a second litterbox on the other side of the house?

If she's very young and was removed from her mother too early she may have not learned proper litter training. Maybe buy a very large dog crate and keep her in there with the litterbox (a wire crate can have a second floor built into it easily) a bed/food/water so she has to use the box. Help to retrain.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

I started my kitten out in a small area w his litter box and food. He ended up jumping the baby gate. And k put anothee box in that area as well so he wouldn't start having accidents.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

The only are I can put a litter box is behind the gate. Anywhere else the dfog will get at it. I bought some kitty attract litter today from petsmart and an extra litter pan so now theres 3. The other cats get along fine, they all play together. Shes a very social kitty. I saw her earlier go in and pee. Then later she went back and pooped. So I know she knows what the litter box is for


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't know how much you're home but if you just take the poo out as soon as the kitten does it, the dog *shouldn't* eat pee clumps. dogs are attracted to the feces because cats diets are much higher in protein.

either that or leave her in a room when you aren't there where you can shut the door with her and her litter box.

I have gone through this and eventually just threw everything away that had been peed on because even though I used nature's miracle (which didn't seem to work for me but I probably didn't use enough), FON (which did work for me but maybe the cats could still smell it) and Urine Gone, the cat that was naughty seemed to return to the scene of the crime and I think that was a big part of it. he's a really smart cat with some blind spots, kind of an idiot savant Rainman of urine.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

My dog eats the clumps of pee as well. He has no preference.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If you google it there are litterboxes that dogs can't get into.


----------



## Gwyneth&Cyrus (Jul 1, 2013)

Well, your kitten might just be marking her territory, since you mentioned there are other cats in the house. Maybe try giving her a little space just for herself, that she can go to be alone from the other cats.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

There is not such thing as a dog proof litter box with my dog....he will chew through one to get to the litter. 

Kitten has stopped peeing on blankets she now goes into the litter to pee


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

that's really good (for you especially) but i'm disturbed that your dog eats pee clumps lol. I know it sounds disgusting that dogs eat poo but a pee clump is mostly litter held together with urine, so i'd want to keep my dog away from it too.


----------

